# Deciding on a cage



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

This is the cage I'm thinking of getting (obviously l would cover the floors.)

http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=homeTop_shopPetcoHomes

I'm going to get two rats to begin with, but could I get more in the future? If so, how many?

And then, when I was getting the link for that, I saw these. They are for birds but they are WAY cheaper and have 1/2 bar spacing. Would any of these do for rats if I added lots of levels?

http://www.petco.com/product/114146/Petco-Designer-Green-Ranch-Style-Top-Parakeet-Cage.aspx?CoreCat=homeTop_shopPetcoHomes

http://www.petco.com/product/114142/Petco-Designer-Square-Top-Parakeet-Cage.aspx?CoreCat=homeTop_shopPetcoHomes

http://www.petco.com/product/114152/Petco-Designer-White-Finch-Flight-Cage.aspx?CoreCat=homeTop_shopPetcoHomes

Here is the other cage I am considering, although I've heard a lot of bad things about it:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...997&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Sorry for the long post. So just a recap: Which of these cages are the most suitable for the best deal, and how many rats can I fit in it?


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone? I gotta know soon because if I'm going with a petco one I want to do so while they are having their 20% off sale, I'm cheap, lol!


----------



## candace (May 19, 2013)

Here's a nifty little tool to kind of give you a guideline as to how many rats you can put in a certain size cage: http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml

That really just gives you the bare minimum cage size requirements though. Bigger is always better. Our little buddy has a big cage with a very basic design. But I made a lot of homemade modifications to it. I wish I had some pictures to show you. I took a wooden craft plaque, drilled some holes in it, and attached it to the bars of the cage. But I attached it at a downhill angle and put a toy car in there and Pinky will get on top of it (it's a small car) and scoot down the little "hill" like he's riding a skateboard. Too adorable! 

And yes, we did have two rats to begin with. But now we only have one  Just in case anyone thought Pinky was a solo rat.


----------



## candace (May 19, 2013)

Check out some homemade cages too. For that price you could build a pretty awesome cage.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't get any of those bird cages. They look way too small, except perhaps the last one may be an ok size. The doors sliding up you would have to secure closed I would be worried about escapes. The last bird cage's pan seems easily to get knocked out as well. 

Alot of people have the petco rat manor and seem to like it. From another rat forum I am on ppl said it was a bit small & a pain to clean. Like it just doesn't seem that wide to me. And could fit about 2 rats maybe 3. I do not have the cage myself though. It looks suitable but not amazing to me. I think if I were going to spend that much anyways I'd just get a Martins instead. http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

I would definately not get the bird cages. too small. and in my experience bird cages bought at pet stores are not very sturdy. as for the rat manor, I've heard it's a pain to clean. I have the ALT cage you linked from petsmart, and it's ok, the only complaint i have is that the wheel and water bottle that came with it suck. it's only big enough for two rats though, i wouldn't put anymore than that in the cage, so if you're only getting two,then i say go for it.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i wrote a fair bit of waffel on my website about choosing rat cages http://isamu.weebly.com/choosing-cages.html , im not much use in terms of US rat cages but the logic should still be sound when picking your own. I'd have a handy unit converter open in a tab though as here in the UK we work in metric.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys! I guess I'll keep looking. I may just end up opting for the rat manor since it has a metal base and the reviews I read on the all creatures were pretty bad, plus the possibility of an escape. I also might end up finding something better.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd look at a martin's cage. The Rat Manor can hold up to three adult rats and people seem to really like it. The SuperPet is also supposed to be good, but not great. I think it can do up to four.
None of those bird cages would be suitable for rats.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> I'd look at a martin's cage. The Rat Manor can hold up to three adult rats and people seem to really like it. The SuperPet is also supposed to be good, but not great. I think it can do up to four.
> None of those bird cages would be suitable for rats.


Yeah, I didn't see the actual dimensions or the fact that they had those weird floors. What are martins cages? I keep hearing about them.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

I have no idea where you can find it in the US, it's actually European but it goes by a lot of other names in other countries. In Canada I found it in PJ's Pets under the name of Hagen Living World Ferret Habitat and then it says in brackets Also Suitable For Rats. It is the PERFECT cage. It normally retails for 155 here but I got it for only 80 bucks! In other places it also goes by Ferplast Furet Plus Habitat. Ive seen US users with it, look into it and if you can get it, do! It could definitely hold 3 adult rats, and apparently 4 if space is used wisely. It's sturdy, large great size, deep pan, easy to clean, good access, the whole top of it can open, great bars for climbing and perfect bar spacing. I love it. My only complaint is I wish it came with a second shelf level but you can easily make one and add it in! Honestly if I could afford it/had the space I would've loved to get a CN but its not suitable for my arrangement and my parents wouldve killed me for bringing something that giant into the house just for my rats even though I would love to  good luck!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

RattieLove* said:


> I have no idea where you can find it in the US, it's actually European but it goes by a lot of other names in other countries. In Canada I found it in PJ's Pets under the name of Hagen Living World Ferret Habitat and then it says in brackets Also Suitable For Rats. It is the PERFECT cage. It normally retails for 155 here but I got it for only 80 bucks! In other places it also goes by Ferplast Furet Plus Habitat. Ive seen US users with it, look into it and if you can get it, do!...Honestly if I could afford it/had the space I would've loved to get a CN but its not suitable for my arrangement and my parents wouldve killed me for bringing something that giant into the house just for my rats even though I would love to  good luck!


Thanks for the information! I'll definitely look for it! 

I know, same here! I want to get a CN someday, but I definitely do not have near enough space right now! Lol, the space I live in is about that size, or at least, it feels like it!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> What are martins cages? I keep hearing about them.


I linked their website in my post u may have missed it 

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

I have a critternation myself and I wouldn't change for anything in the world. I LOVE it. But the price is quite a hit. But if I hadn't gotten the CN I would have gotten the martins.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

moonkissed said:


> I linked their website in my post u may have missed it
> 
> http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
> 
> I have a critternation myself and I wouldn't change for anything in the world. I LOVE it. But the price is quite a hit. But if I hadn't gotten the CN I would have gotten the martins.


Wow, I can be so blind sometimes! *smacking myself* Thank you! I'll look at it.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Which Martin's cage is the most recommended?


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

candace said:


> Here's a nifty little tool to kind of give you a guideline as to how many rats you can put in a certain size cage: http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml
> 
> That really just gives you the bare minimum cage size requirements though. Bigger is always better. Our little buddy has a big cage with a very basic design. But I made a lot of homemade modifications to it. I wish I had some pictures to show you. I took a wooden craft plaque, drilled some holes in it, and attached it to the bars of the cage. But I attached it at a downhill angle and put a toy car in there and Pinky will get on top of it (it's a small car) and scoot down the little "hill" like he's riding a skateboard. Too adorable!
> 
> And yes, we did have two rats to begin with. But now we only have one  Just in case anyone thought Pinky was a solo rat.


That sounds so cute!!! Great idea!


----------



## cassidyrose (May 5, 2013)

I had a Rat Manor, and it comfortably housed three females. However, it was a real pain to clean. I mean, seriously obnoxious. But the girls were happy enough, and it kept babies in. I would get it again, but I would get a litter box and use towels for bedding.


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

I have two boys in a Rat Manor, and I like it a lot! It can comfortably house three rats. I don't find cleaning it difficult at all -- my boys are in the process of being litter-trained, so that makes it a lot easier, but even so, the top is extremely easy to lift off of the bottom for a deep clean, and the rest of the floors are easily accessible for wipe-downs because of the placement of the two large doors.

If you get the Rat Manor, I suggest getting the Ware Lock-n-Litter Pan -- it locks to the cage, it's plenty big enough for rattie butts, and it's exactly the right size to slide out of the cage door without having to lift the entire cage up. Super convenient!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

pwoink said:


> I have two boys in a Rat Manor, and I like it a lot! It can comfortably house three rats. I don't find cleaning it difficult at all -- my boys are in the process of being litter-trained, so that makes it a lot easier, but even so, the top is extremely easy to lift off of the bottom for a deep clean, and the rest of the floors are easily accessible for wipe-downs because of the placement of the two large doors.
> 
> If you get the Rat Manor, I suggest getting the Ware Lock-n-Litter Pan -- it locks to the cage, it's plenty big enough for rattie butts, and it's exactly the right size to slide out of the cage door without having to lift the entire cage up. Super convenient!


Thanks, I'll definitely get that litter pan! I'm glad to hear that you have three boys in there, because that's the amount of girls I would want to eventually have.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> i wrote a fair bit of waffel on my website about choosing rat cages http://isamu.weebly.com/choosing-cages.html , im not much use in terms of US rat cages but the logic should still be sound when picking your own. I'd have a handy unit converter open in a tab though as here in the UK we work in metric.


I've come across your site before, very informative! I read this bit on choosing cages and it was great. Thanks!


----------

